
New developer YouTube Series: “Build Out” - adenadel
https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/11/introducing-our-new-developer-youtube.html
======
apeace
Thinly veiled ad for Google Cloud products.

The blog describes this as "a new YouTube series where real engineers face-off
building fake products". But they do not build anything. They just describe
the architecture.

I would keep watching if there were actual coding, or even if someone spent
two days prototyping and simply described some of the gotchas they ran into
along the way.

~~~
throwaway2016a
> Thinly veiled ad for Google Cloud products.

I skipped to the middle and this is my thought exactly. I skipped straight
into one of the guys rattling off why chose to use three different completely
unnecessary in this case Google cloud products by listing off the benefits of
them... ugh.

Could be titled: "how to ridiculously over-engineer something using every
Google cloud feature you can cram into one project"

Too bad, I had my hopes up.

------
siliconc0w
It'd be cool if they, you know, built something instead of theory crafting
convoluted architectures.

Also it's kinda a reverse ad when you need to hack around limitations of your
product when trying to sell it. Oh, app engine 'standard' vs 'flex' \- or
'regular' vs 'cloud' APIs which is a distinction your customers shouldn't have
to care about.

------
ireflect
First we find out the "Arbitrary requirement" of this episode is: Google cloud
tasks API.

Then:

    
    
        Most DIY CNC arms are controlled by a Raspberry Pi,
        but for a smart garden, we need something that has 
        easier interfaces to Internet connectivity and
        sensors, so I'd like to add an Android Things Hub.
    

What?

This is an ad for Google

~~~
ktta
I don't think they are hiding it either

[https://youtu.be/8uTcwgWhnb8?t=29s](https://youtu.be/8uTcwgWhnb8?t=29s)

------
zalmoxes
Francesc Campoy’s Just for Func series is much better
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=420s&v=mTd3hHUy9OU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=420s&v=mTd3hHUy9OU)

Also by a Google engineer and using Google Cloud products, but it’s actually a
lot of fun to watch.

~~~
greyskull
Thanks for this. I poked through his videos and I agree with your sentiment.

